# Frozen...FOG??!



## legalskier (Feb 23, 2015)

Check out the vid:


Story:
http://www.greenvillegazette.com/fb...during-a-winter-storm-they-were-freaking-out/


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 23, 2015)

Looked this up. It's apparently not fog, but the lake water rapidly freezing and expanding.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 24, 2015)

I remember when that happened (2013), totally crazy!! I wonder if they'd had similar issues this year with all the cold.


----------



## octopus (Feb 24, 2015)

thats awesome, and kinda creepy


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)

octopus said:


> thats awesome, and kinda creepy



It reminds me of an old '50s B grade sci-fi movie called "The Crawling Eye" where radioactive fog would descend into an area and people later would be found with their heads ripped off. Back then, they thought this was scary, lol.


----------



## moresnow (Feb 25, 2015)

legalskier said:


> It reminds me of an old '50s B grade sci-fi movie called "The Crawling Eye" where radioactive fog would descend into an area and people later would be found with their heads ripped off. Back then, they thought this was scary, lol.



That movie is B grade? 

Generous.


----------

